# Excited new campervanners



## Medsdemon (Mar 15, 2019)

Hey from Scotland.

I’m Sarah and we’ve just been lucky enough to get the first real van of our own, about 6 weeks ago ( VW T 6 conversion).

Did loads of motorhoming in in-laws huge van when our daughter was wee, we’re also tent campers ( most recently in California NP’s, but it’s exciting to now be able to whizz off as many weekends as we can whatever the weather for the first time, building up to hopefully taking a year out to full time around some of Europe/Morocco in a couple of years ( fingers crossed). 

Did our first weekend away in Dumfries and Galloway area, wild parking one night on Girvan prom, the following night in Galloway Forest before a mammoth hiking day. Best thing, getting back exhausted cold and dirty and being able to whizz up a hot choccie, change clothes and get a wee, instead of having to drive home for all that. 

Next trip planned to Aberdeenshire coast with 2 nights wild camping. 

Looking forward to chatting with like minded folk who aren’t all 20 and hash tagging vanlife :wave: ( although some of the Instagram piccies are amazing )


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 15, 2019)

Hello Sarah, welcome aboard :wave:

Sounds like you're having great fun, keep it up!


----------



## yorkslass (Mar 15, 2019)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## wildebus (Mar 15, 2019)

Welcome.

There is a very good VW Festival in Biggar on the late May Bank Holiday.  Well worth a trip away for the weekend  (Runs from Friday Evn to Sunday Afternoon)


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 17, 2019)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## jeanette (Mar 17, 2019)

Hi and :welcome::camper:


----------



## Makzine (Mar 17, 2019)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## The laird (Mar 17, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 17, 2019)

Welcome.
Have fun and adventures.


----------



## Medsdemon (Mar 18, 2019)

wildebus said:


> Welcome.
> 
> There is a very good VW Festival in Biggar on the late May Bank Holiday.  Well worth a trip away for the weekend  (Runs from Friday Evn to Sunday Afternoon)



I’ll check that out thanks, though we’re away at our first festival in the van that week already ( Bearded Theory).


----------



## Forresbroons (Mar 19, 2019)

Welcome,

Port Erroll/ Cruden Bay harbour on the coast north of Aberdeen is worth a visit, was they last weekend wind and all.


----------



## GreggBear (Mar 19, 2019)

Medsdemon said:


> Hey from Scotland.
> 
> I’m Sarah and we’ve just been lucky enough to get the first real van of our own, about 6 weeks ago ( VW T 6 conversion).
> 
> ...



Hi welcome to the forum. Don't think there are many 20yr olds on here so you should be safe!:welcome::goodluck:


----------



## Silver sprinter (Mar 19, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy  :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## caledonia (Mar 19, 2019)

wildebus said:


> Welcome.
> 
> There is a very good VW Festival in Biggar on the late May Bank Holiday.  Well worth a trip away for the weekend  (Runs from Friday Evn to Sunday Afternoon)



Went when I first got my van. Left after a couple of hours. Ok if you like drinking, loud music and kids on bikes banging into your van. Not for me.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 20, 2019)

caledonia said:


> Went when I first got my van. Left after a couple of hours. Ok if you like drinking, loud music and kids on bikes banging into your van. Not for me.


Fair enough.  I will be going this May - think it will be my 10th time.


PS.  I don't like drinking, loud music OR kids banging into vans. 

PPS. Judging an entire weekend event based on dropping in for 2 hours?


----------



## Ian and Cath (Mar 20, 2019)

*Try Stonehaven.*

We love Stonehaven the road on the front at the swimming pool,  we usually have a night at Tyrebaggers car park when up that way too. Enjoy.


----------



## Jillyhug (Mar 25, 2019)

Hi sarah


----------

